# So you take your car for an MOT and this happens....



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.pngclub.com/forum/showthread.php?188702-Everyone-read-this!!!

I would be  raging if that happened to me :devil:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I would have to be restrained if that happened to my car.

I left my Corrado with a garage to put mk4 Golf rear callipers on. Left it with them at 8am and phoned them around lunch time, last told it was being worked on and they would call me. 6:30pm they called. Went to collect and felt I was being rushed out. I always inspect my car before I drive off after its been with someone so I did my normal checks. I found a massive chunk missing from one of my alloys, probably around a 1/4 of the rim was wrecked. When I confronted them they said it was like that when I dropped it off and that it was an old mark as it was dirty. The rest of the car was spotless, every other wheel was clean not even a bit of brake dust on them. So, I thought it was best to point out that the wheels had just been refurbished 1 week ago, the rest of the "dirty" wheel was clean and the dirt that was on it was oil that they had rubbed on to make it look old. There were still bits of the paint flaking off. Anyway, after a few explicit words the owner went and got the mechanic out who had worked on the car. He did confess to taking the car for a drive and kirbing it. I got my brakes replaced for free and a new set of alloys as the damaged one could not be repaired.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

If the owner of the garage had started to be funny with me id have called the police. How can the owner be to blame?. And two faults in one go the lieing little twonker.

I remember taking my mint golf GTI 8v to a body shop a few years back after i had a bump, (went through insurance). Put it in the car park as ya do. went to the reception and they said they where expecting me bla bla..Anyway i was waiting for them to sort out a hire car when all i see was my pride and joy been absolutely hammered (he did a burn out) by this spotty chav who worked in the body shop. I made sure i wrote down the miles before it went in just in case.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd be gutted and I'd be straight on the phone for not reporting it to his insurance . I had the same colour nova sr in my day, was my first decent car I'd brought. It was a d reg and had 55k on the clock when I brought it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If that happend to my car I would be up for murder, but I also have a story.
My car always goes to 1 garage for all its work and MOT's but a few months ago I felt in the mood to change the front brakes myself, new disks and pads as I wanted a full matching set. I changed the O/S first with no problems and then went to do the N/S and found that 2 Brake Caliper bolts were missing, I knew they were there as I painted all my brake Calipers blue about a year ago and you could see where the bolts had been as paint was missing. These bolts hold the Caliper together as its in 2 parts and should not be undone ever as you undo the sliding bolts. I rebults the brakes with the new pads and disk and phoned the garage. I spoke to the owner basicaly saying that I knew that mistakes can happen etc but all I got was blunt answers and things like " they might of worked loose" and " Were they ever there anyway". He said to book the car in but I had lost all confidense with them and so tried to buy some new bolts, which you can't as they are part of the Brake Caliper. I managed to buy a 2nd hand Caliper and refit the missing bolts and used Locktight and a Torque Wrench. This garage has now lost my business and my wifes and Fathers and my Sister aswell, Badmove on there side which will hit there takings. I sort of wish I had just gone to Trading Standards now but thought at the time that would be to harsh, so trying the nice way really was the wrong way and put me out of pocket and also could of killed someone.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

If there's someone I want to trust and that's the garage I take my car to. For first time my life of having a new car I've got a service plan with the dealer but after that's up . Got to sort a garage out. A garage I'd used for years and service and repairs etc , really p'd me off cus dad could of done with some help off them when he had a problem with car he brought . He also used them too , but the buggers wouldnt offer him any help. So I don't want to use them again if I can , but it's finding a decent garage.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a lot of trust in the garage just around the corner from us until one time after a service, just randomly, he told me that my rear pads were getting a bit worn and could do with replacing.

What they didn't know was that the pads had been changed 3000 miles earlier together with new discs and when I checked them at home, they looked almost like new.

I don't tolerate tools trying to rip you off so I've not been back.

Granted, this isn't half as bad as this case or even what others have posted about...


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> If that happend to my car I would be up for murder, but I also have a story.
> My car always goes to 1 garage for all its work and MOT's but a few months ago I felt in the mood to change the front brakes myself, new disks and pads as I wanted a full matching set. I changed the O/S first with no problems and then went to do the N/S and found that 2 Brake Caliper bolts were missing, I knew they were there as I painted all my brake Calipers blue about a year ago and you could see where the bolts had been as paint was missing. These bolts hold the Caliper together as its in 2 parts and should not be undone ever as you undo the sliding bolts. I rebults the brakes with the new pads and disk and phoned the garage. I spoke to the owner basicaly saying that I knew that mistakes can happen etc but all I got was blunt answers and things like " they might of worked loose" and " Were they ever there anyway". He said to book the car in but I had lost all confidense with them and so tried to buy some new bolts, which you can't as they are part of the Brake Caliper. I managed to buy a 2nd hand Caliper and refit the missing bolts and used Locktight and a Torque Wrench. This garage has now lost my business and my wifes and Fathers and my Sister aswell, Badmove on there side which will hit there takings. I sort of wish I had just gone to Trading Standards now but thought at the time that would be to harsh, so trying the nice way really was the wrong way and put me out of pocket and also could of killed someone.


surely the caliper would come loose if there is no bolts holding it in place? Id have lost confidence in that garage just for not telling you that lol.

I had that with a garage i take my cars to. the last people to touch the rear brakes on my car where these guys as they had to replace the wheel bearings. a couple of days later i found i had to strip my rear brakes down myself as they where grabbing, only to find one of the piston seals was completely buggered causing the brake piston to not move back. Was fuming but just couldn't be bothered to argue with them. i always find iam never ever happy no matter which garage i take it to. simple things like customer service is a major factor for me and if i dont get that then they dont get my car.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I had almost exactly the same happen to me in 1998.
My E rev Nissan Sunny went in for a reconditioned gearbox. Went to collect it and the ambulance and police are there. Garage owner took it for a test drive after and a bus ran into the back of my Nissan. Rear hatch and wings mashed up, no bumper or window.
He wanted to offer me the write off value. Told him to do one and return my car back to original condition! Fair play to him.....HE DID


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd probably burn his garage down if this happened to me!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't trust garages (even dealers) with my car if it goes in for a Service/MOT.

What I do is take a note of my mileage before I leave it with them, check the car for damage & get them to come & check it (bodywork condition) before I leave it with them - that way if anything was to happen to it whilst in their care, then they're liable.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

And this is exactly why....

A. My cars and bikes go to garages that I know the owners personally

and 

B. I wait whilst they do the MOT....NEVER leave the car there unattended especially if its something a bit special.

As for the owner of the place threatening to headbutt matey...well I would have stood there told him to do it then straight on the blower to the plod.

I feel sorry for the OP though....


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

my punto gt turbo is going in for its m.o.t next month ill be waiting with it no matter how long it takes


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the lies like that should get you locked up It would be bad enough without a joker telling you bull


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

this is why i dont trust garages with my cars, ive never had a car in a garage for the last 7 years! (apart from mot's) All the work on them is done by me or me and a mate, 

even been known to be in the process of fitting a new engine when its been snowing! or working right through the night. at least that way i know whats been done to it!

All this because i had an E36 328i m-tech when i was 18 and put it in for a service, dropped it off at 0800 before work, had a tracker fitted that used to text me if the car was being driven and i was more than a certain distance away, anyway, about 1100 i got a text saying it was doing 70odd heading north on the road to north walsham,(gave cordinates and stuff aswell) 15 minutes later i got another text saying it was doing 145mph heading south on the same road!!!!!, the thing was only supposed to do 143mph by the book! and its not exactly a decent road to be doing that speed on!

I shot down there in the work van (after making and entrance by flying across the forecourt and nearly knocking the service manager into a 2 post lift) went in and kicked off big style! they were saying i was off my head and he'd only taken it round the block to warm it up, showed them the messages then the mechanic who looked like he was still doing his apprentiship sort of backed down and admitted it.

got the service, two rear tyres and a tank of fuel for free. but i was fuming, i didnt even drive it like that, why should someone who wasnt even paying for it be allowed to!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is shocking.

When your car is in for an MOT it should never leave the test area.

I can't see how the garage car justify otherwise.

Looks quite a well kept old Nova. 

Quite harsh and I hope in the circumstances the owner is offered more than fair compensation.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cisteve said:


> this is why i dont trust garages with my cars, ive never had a car in a garage for the last 7 years! (apart from mot's) All the work on them is done by me or me and a mate,
> 
> even been known to be in the process of fitting a new engine when its been snowing! or working right through the night. at least that way i know whats been done to it!
> 
> All this because i had an E36 328i m-tech when i was 18 and put it in for a service, dropped it off at 0800 before work, had a tracker fitted that used to text me if the car was being driven and i was more than a certain distance away, anyway, about 1100 i got a text saying it was doing 70odd heading .....


Christ almighty that is shocking!

Was it a BMW main dealer???

I mean at least you got all the bits free but still doesnt put right the fact that they did that with your car.

One thing I noticed on that PNG forum is that they were going on about TWOC etc...that wouldn't stand in a court as you have entered into an agreement with the garage buy booking it in for an MOT and leaving it in their care.....doesn't make it any better I know.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Only time an mot should go near the road is if it is permanent 4wd or the brake rollers are broken so a decellerometer is used to measure brake efficiency. Gutted for the guy specially as its not the kind of car to be easily replaced now. The garage owner should just get his insurance to pay out job done.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As Nick said, that is absolutely shocking; I would have gone straight to the authorities !

Regarding the OP I agree with some of what Nick said and I don’t think you would get a TWOC for this although I wouldn’t blame them for trying, I would feel like I had to do something ! I still feel that it’s serious negligence on the part of the garage, as Nick mentioned you’re leaving the car in their "care" and as far as I’m concerned they’re completely responsible for anything that happens to that car ! In my opinion when a car goes for an MOT there is almost no reason why it should be used on a public highway, to then go on and try to abdicate responsibility after smashing it up is gutless and shameful.

I would do everything I could to make sure as many people as possible (hopefully customers of the garage) were aware of what had happened and the way they had behaved after, some people have zero scruples and the only thing that would cause them to mend their ways would be financial loss to the business and them personally.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't live in UK, and not close to it.
So can someone explain to me what is MOT?
I suppose it is years technical examination of a car before new registration.
Google said so...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> One thing I noticed on that PNG forum is that they were going on about TWOC etc...that wouldn't stand in a court as you have entered into an agreement with the garage buy booking it in for an MOT and leaving it in their care.....doesn't make it any better I know.


unless you've entered into an agreement for them to road test your car then they have taken it on the road without your consent.

there is no reason to road test a car in for an MOT.. thats what rolling roads are for :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

zdravo said:


> I don't live in UK, and not close to it.
> So can someone explain to me what is MOT?
> I suppose it is years technical examination of a car before new registration.
> Google said so...


When a car reaches three years old from first registration it requires a Yearly Ministry Of Transport test

It checks the safety critical parts of the car such as brakes steering suspension seat belts lights and emissions....

more info as to what is tested here :
http://www.motester.co.uk/

If you fail to get an MOT it voids your car insurance and the Police generally take your car off you on a low loader and you have to pay a fine to get it out of the pound....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

zdravo said:


> So can someone explain to me what is MOT?


An MOT is a compulsory test for cars over 3yrs old to make sure they are roadworthy & legal for road use.

They must meet certain standards, but if they don't then it simply faiuls & the work has to be carried out rectifying it so it passes.

It is only needed once a year every year.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

OK, tnx for answers.
So first two years brand new car don't have to make it, nice.

We here must make it every year few days before or on day of registration expirity.
No matter if car is brand new or 20 years old. They are testing suspension, brakes, hand brake, lights, steering, make some visual tests under the car, emission test (but it is not on force yet, I mean if your car has 1kg of CO2/100km tht's no problem), they make photos.
That's all.
Main difference is that they don't drive a car at all, only on rollers if that counts.
Complete process of examination and paperwork lasts for about 30min - 1hr.
Then you have to pay for all of it, and day after take traffic permission in the police.

Go back to topic.
I will really kick someones ass there, and they will have to fix a car, cover all the expenses and make MOT for free.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

What i don't understand is why it was out on the road when it was only in for an MOT? Why would it need to be driven? If it needed to be warmed up it could have been idling!

When the Abarth goes for its first service I will be hanging around in the workshop. I work for the company who will be doing it so have clearance to be in there.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an MOT guy over in Datchet that I use. He lets me come under the car when he is doing the test and points out any little bits. He probably shouldn't but I have known him for an age. 

The only reason that nova would have been on the road was because the tester was taking it got a thrash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

This annoys the f**k out of me I work in a garage and we wouldn't dream of doing anything like that regardless of the vehicle being a supercar or a micra gives us honest lot a bad name (rant over ) lol


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

steview said:


> This annoys the f**k out of me I work in a garage and we wouldn't dream of doing anything like that regardless of the vehicle being a supercar or a micra gives us honest lot a bad name (rant over ) lol


That's the problem mate, the guy who does my car is as good as gold and lets me watch while he is carrying out the test and after reading this thread I feel lucky ! The Muppets who do things like this should be exposed to as wide an audience as possible, perhaps when they lose work as a result of bad publicity they might learn ?

It may have been on here but there was a chap somewhere who bought a car from a dealer and was badly let down and messed about so he put signs and stickers all over the car explaining who had sold it and what was wrong with it and then he parked it outside the dealers !


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

steview said:


> This annoys the f**k out of me I work in a garage and we wouldn't dream of doing anything like that regardless of the vehicle being a supercar or a micra gives us honest lot a bad name (rant over ) lol


Gives the people in the trade who are good and genuine a bad rep. I work in the trade also and never take a customers car over the speed limit or drive it in a reckless manor it's someone else's hard earned whose paid for it and more than my job is worth.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

These things are so bad to hear about. Everyone gives their own time it happened and garages get a bad rep. Guess it's like many things in life with the actions of a few causing problems for the majority. Real shame this case though as that seemed a lovely version of a Nova, albeit not everyone's cup of tea but still.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I know I feel the same it's just rediculous I think it comes down to jealousy and for some reason because they are mechanic they think invinceable


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Whenever my Volvo goes in for work I always reset one of the trip computers and hide it away to see what happens. Out of 3 times, it's done less than a mile twice but the second time had covered almost 6, don't know what they'd done but it's always nice to keep an eye on it


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

steview said:


> I know I feel the same it's just rediculous I think it comes down to jealousy and for some reason because they are mechanic they think invinceable


I think its more the cause that some mechanics get an unusual car in they feel the need to go drive it when it really isn't needed sometimes. Almost to the point of it being as bad as joyriding


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Jesus thats crazy! 

My car always goes to a mate, but he doesn't actually MOT the car, it goes up the road but ive never had any issues. 

My mechanic mate does test drive the vehicle depending on what hes been fixing but thats the only time it goes off the premises.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

That's shocking. He should fix every single part and return it to how it was. No matter the cost. I just hang about to avoid this happening and its interesting to see them do the test

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Christ almighty that is shocking!
> 
> Was it a BMW main dealer???
> 
> ...


Aye, it was Cooper BMW in Norwich, Got a funny feeling he'd picked a mate up aswell, because there was a snickers wrapper in the passenger door pocket, and id only cleaned the inside the day before it went in and nobody had sat in the passenger seat by the time i found it! (i do have friends i swear) So he was more than likely showing off!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Shocking! 
Just as shocking is the response of the police! Wouldn't this be a criminal case instead of a civil case (any legal experts here)?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

that is messed up. tbh its best to wait with it for an mot. e.g. go on your lunch break as it doesnt take that long. I use a local garage who lets me look around and lets me know whats happening which puts my mind at rest.

feel sorry for that guy as it was his pride and joy.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cisteve said:


> Aye, it was Cooper BMW in Norwich, Got a funny feeling he'd picked a mate up aswell, because there was a snickers wrapper in the passenger door pocket, and id only cleaned the inside the day before it went in and nobody had sat in the passenger seat by the time i found it! (i do have friends i swear) So he was more than likely showing off!


Makes it even worse...you should have reported that to BMW UK.....I am sure they would like to know how their brand is being represented.

If it wasnt that long ago I would be tempted to still do that...but from your post it sounds like it was a while ago?


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Many years ago I went to a dealership to collect a car in for service. I was told it would be a few minutes as the tech was just doing a short test drive. Sure enough, a few mins later, the car pulls up, the guy gets out and carries a huge box of fish & chips int the workshop. Dinner for the whole dealership it looked like. The reception girl looked really sheepish as she handed over the keys and paperwork.

The motor reeked of the chippy as well!


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

With a good barrister who's willing to put effort in you could battle with a TWOC.. Yes it is right u have entered into an agreement... A short road test maybe done just to feel the dynamics of the car and listen for any noises.. Normally it's about a mile.. Test the breaks perform ok, the car pulls up in a straight line and no adverse effects on steering..

That agreement is breached when they start thrashing the **** out of it and travelling a distance that is more than reasonable..!!!

However the difficulty is in proving it.. But the key word is reasonable and this is what the battle at court would be.. What a person of reasonable firmness would consider reasonable.. ie would a normal human being member of the public consider action necessary and reasonable... It's like the means test... 

In my eyes the garage owner is hiding something.. And covering up... 

Someone out there has a headache....

I'd go get my self a solicitor.. Contact VOSA and take out civil case..

Police should of attended and requested notification of person driving vehicle at time of accident.. Offence to fail to disclose that info.. Then with owner claiming he drove it and has no injuries, get expert medical Dr to confirm in writing injuries sustained through impact to windscreen which caused said damage...

Long stressful and drawn out financially demanding process but why should scum like that be allowed to get away with it.. 

And I'd definitely report the threatening violence, that's public disorder..!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> Yes it is right u have entered into an agreement... A short road test maybe done just to feel the dynamics of the car and listen for any noises.. Normally it's about a mile.. Test the breaks perform ok, the car pulls up in a straight line and no adverse effects on steering..


Rubbish, every time (without fail) that I take my car for an MOT, it goes from the car park, to the brake test, to the ramp, to the car park. The brake test will highlight most steering issues as any geometry issues pull the car all over the place when braking, and when they're underneath pulling the wheels around to check for movement they're going to see far more than out on the road.

There is zero excuse for an MOT tester to be using your car on a public highway. Service I'd say is different, as they're taking stuff to bits, but legally I don't believe they are allowed to remove bits for an MOT.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

lanciamug said:


> Many years ago I went to a dealership to collect a car in for service. I was told it would be a few minutes as the tech was just doing a short test drive. Sure enough, a few mins later, the car pulls up, the guy gets out and carries a huge box of fish & chips int the workshop. Dinner for the whole dealership it looked like. The reception girl looked really sheepish as she handed over the keys and paperwork.
> 
> The motor reeked of the chippy as well!


I've refused to pay following similar circumstances (pizzas for the dealership). They apologised profusely and were absolutely fine that I didn't surrender a penny after that!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Cars with a limited slip diff should be brake tested on the road.

I doubt the Nova has an LSD though. The garage in question is fairly local. Good job I've never used them!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Rubbish, every time (without fail) that I take my car for an MOT, it goes from the car park, to the brake test, to the ramp, to the car park. The brake test will highlight most steering issues as any geometry issues pull the car all over the place when braking, and when they're underneath pulling the wheels around to check for movement they're going to see far more than out on the road.
> 
> There is zero excuse for an MOT tester to be using your car on a public highway. Service I'd say is different, as they're taking stuff to bits, but legally I don't believe they are allowed to remove bits for an MOT.


Likewise, 3 out of 4 times that's happened with mine, that other one, I reckon one of the garage lot decided to take it for a quick run as it was a D5, wasn't over fussed tbh but would rarther they didn't risk the car I've payed good money for.


----------

